
Hackers launch cyber attack on Thai government websites - rhlala
http://tech.thaivisa.com/hackers-launch-cyber-attack-on-thai-government-websites/19055/
======
rhlala
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/thai-junta-passes-
controversi...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/thai-junta-passes-
controversial-cyber-crime-law-101235005.html)

